# Loose Leash Victory



## JulBoh (Jun 11, 2019)

I know it's not a medal and she didn't take down a would-be burglar but the fact that my 8 month-old is doing so well on a 4-foot leash is a satisfying victory to me. Walked by a worker in my neighborhood yesterday and got the usual- "good looking dog" comment. I stated that she was 8 months old and he responded that she was very well-behaved!!


Backstory: Had a large Labradoodle who was never good on a leash and got so tired of the "Who's walked who?" commentary. (Plus, I'm a pretty small female.) So this time I swore I would have my dog under control and have been working pretty diligently. Granted, impulse does take over on occasion (squirrels, etc.) but I stop the walk or turn around until we're back on track.


Walks are becoming fun!! :grin2:


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations! Learning good behavior can and does snowball, in that, the next things you teach her get easier and easier as time goes on. 

So yeah, definitely celebrate each step, and have lots of fun in the process!


----------

